# Aire or Wildcamping in Barfleur France.



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I have been searching Camping Car info and the database here but can't find information on an Aire in Barfleur, Normandy, France. 

Has anybody stayed there? We might go there on our first night as it seems to be only about 25km from Cherbourg. We don't particularly want to go into a campsite on our first night. 

Ca


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ca;

Free, but no facilities...

>Aire De Stationement Barfleur<

Pete


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

I could not find any listing for it in all the aires book france. 

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> I could not find any listing for it in all the aires book france.
> 
> steve & ann. ------------ teensvan


That's because the 'All The Aires' book doesn't list 'All The Aires' :wink:

Pete


----------



## corkbuoy (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Ca

We stayed there overnight last year, nice area. Space for about 10 or 12 vans I think. It is across the road from the harbour and we found a nice local restaurant just up the road.

Pat


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

CaGreg said:


> I have been searching Camping Car info and the database here but can't find information on an Aire in Barfleur, Normandy, France.
> 
> Has anybody stayed there? We might go there on our first night as it seems to be only about 25km from Cherbourg. We don't particularly want to go into a campsite on our first night.
> 
> Ca


The Municipal campsite at Valognes has an aire type set up, 10 euros with electric, showers etc. There is also a free aire de camping car in Valognes on page 260 of the "All the aires of France 2nd edition" which is ok for a night halt.
Valognes is about 30 minutes from Cherbourg on the N13. access to both is very easy from the N13 slip road.

The campsite is at the top of the link and the aire below it.

http://www.mairie-valognes.fr/web/camping_aire_de_campingcar.html

Ray


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Barfleur*

Nice spot for staying overnight right on beach just north of Barfleur at Gatteville le phare follow your nose out to the point where you will find plenty of spots to park up by the water.
Chris


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Once again, thanks all for the prompt and helpful replies. I dug out the older Guide National des Aires and there is an Aire listed in the municipal campsite in Barfleur. On further investigation I found the same Aire in the campingcarinfos site. I will also now note the wildcamping option as this would be our preference.

Thanks again.

Ca


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

When we were there last year, lots of M/H's parked on car park area on the sea front, and looked like they had been there all night. Couple of nice bars and restaurants, pleasant enough for a day


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Ca;
> 
> Free, but no facilities...
> 
> ...


And big enough for my RV Pete, if this google street view is anything to go by.  
http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&l...oid=JWLv_Po2mAsOzqvUaFZHjA&cbp=12,281.01,,0,5

Olley


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Last year we found parking south of Barfleur, coming from the Reville/St Vaast la Hougue direction.

The road was on the right hand side before Barfleur, Chemin De La Sambiere. In the height of season it might not be possible to stay overnight but certainly in June when we were there it was possible.

It was a short walk to the harbour.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

There is also nearby:

Jonville (near Reville) at Pointe de Saire.

Follow rue du Phare and camping signs. Large parking area near lighthouse. Small cafe open in season july/aug but campsite might object in high season.

Also there is a private aires at Reville (Camping cars A La ferme)

Route Des monts, la Froide Rue, dept 50

GPS: N 49* 37.549'

W 1* 15.201'

1 night plus services 7€, services only 3€, 2nd night cost only 4€

They also sell fresh vegetables.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Rita, theres some excellent info there.

Be nice if you could submit it into the database if you have time :wink:

The Barfleur one I mentioned is already there...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4593

Pete


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Thanks Rita, theres some excellent info there.
> 
> Be nice if you could submit it into the database if you have time :wink:
> 
> ...


Done


----------

